# AppleScript



## Philou309 (8 Mai 2004)

Voilà, je ne connait rien à AppleScript et je veux m'y mettre.
Je voudrais savoir :
-où trouver la dernière version d'AppleScript
-où trouver appleScript Studio et quelle est la différence avec AppleScript
-ce qu'est xcode
-ce qu'est le Project Builder (dans les Dev. Tools 2002), à quoi il sert

Merci de bien vouloir me faire coucher ce soir moins bête


----------



## simon (8 Mai 2004)

Philou309 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, je ne connait rien à AppleScript et je veux m'y mettre.
> Je voudrais savoir :
> -où trouver la dernière version d'AppleScript
> -où trouver appleScript Studio et quelle est la différence avec AppleScript
> ...



La dernière version d'AppleScript est fournie avec le système, aux dernières nouvelles pas téléchargeable séparément...donc si tu as le système tu as AppleScript 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AppleScriptStudio te permet de développer des "vrais" application en AppleScript. Que je dis vrai c'est avec une interface aqua (comme une app cocoa par exemple). AppleScript Studio se trouve avec les DevTools.

XCode c'est un IDE (Integrated Developer Environnement) qui te permet de développer tes applications. Dans le cas de XCode il te permet de créer des applications dans différents langages (cocoa, java, carbon, c++,...). ProjectBuilder quand a lui est la version précédente de XCode. 

En résumé ce qu'il te faut c'est simplement la version de dev tools qui correspond à ton système. Pour télécharger la dernière version rendez-vous sur https://connect.apple.com


----------



## Philou309 (8 Mai 2004)

Je vais paraitre chiant mais j'ai téléchargé les dev Tools et je ne trouve pas AppleScript Studio, ou est il?


----------



## Tiff (9 Mai 2004)

Pour créer une application AppleScript, lance XCode dans Developer/Applications et choisis New Project- AppleScript application.


----------



## Philou309 (9 Mai 2004)

Donc en fait, AppleScript Studio c'est pas une Application à pare entière
Non?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (9 Mai 2004)

AppleScript Studio n'est pas une application, c'est une extension de l'AppleScript, et il faut utiliser XCode pour créer des apps AppleScript Studio.

@+

Guillaume


----------



## Philou309 (9 Mai 2004)

Quelqu'un pourrait)il me dire en trois mots comment marche Project Builder (ou Xcode et quelle est la diférence entre Project Builder et Xcode) ou m'indiquer un manuel en pdf pour ce dernier, histoire de mourir moins bête


----------



## Didier Guillion (9 Mai 2004)

Bonsoir,

Project Builder et XCode c'est kif kif.
Apple a simplement changé le nom du produit pour laisser croire qu'il avait ete entierement reécrit.

Pour exemple, contrairement a ce qu'il est annoncé depuis plusieurs années, il est toujours impossible de poser des points d'arrets sur un projet AppleScript...

Cordialement


----------



## Philou309 (9 Mai 2004)

Et autrement pour le manuel?????


----------



## simon (9 Mai 2004)

Philou309 a dit:
			
		

> Et autrement pour le manuel?????



Tu trouveras a cette adresse un tutorial qui te permettra de commencer la chose: file:///Developer/Documentation/AppleScript/Conceptual/StudioBuildingApps/index.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP30000889

Ou a cette adresse sur internet http://developer.apple.com/documentation/AppleScript/Conceptual/StudioBuildingApps/index.html


----------



## Philou309 (9 Mai 2004)

Je vais paraitre chi*** mais tu n'as rien en français?


----------



## simon (9 Mai 2004)

Philou309 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais paraitre chi*** mais tu n'as rien en français?



Non désolé toute la doc d'Apple est en anglais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais c'est pas très très compliqué


----------



## Tiff (10 Mai 2004)

Un tutoriel en français : 
AppleScript Studio par Sarbamac


----------



## Tiff (10 Mai 2004)

Voir aussi le site de traduction de la doc :
Traduction Applescript


----------

